# St-19 Parts Compatability?



## Dick Browne (Dec 16, 2008)

I have an ST-19 movement I need to order parts for, my understanding is that this movement is effectively a Venus 170/175 but does anybody know if the movements are parts-swap-compatible?

TIA

Richard


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Dick Browne said:


> I have an ST-19 movement I need to order parts for, my understanding is that this movement is effectively a Venus 170/175 but does anybody know if the movements are parts-swap-compatible?
> 
> TIA
> 
> Richard


Jebus Rick, can't you use a smaller font?? :lol: :lol:

I don't know the answer but beware that they might not be compatible. The Russian Poljot 3133 is supposed to be a Valjoux 7733 but some parts aren't compatible. Both the Seagull and the Poljot are upgrades from the original Swiss movements (higher bit and all that), so I assume the Seagull has different parts too.

Chrono levers should be the same but smaller parts can be different. You can probably buy a full movement by the price of Venus parts that might or might not fit. Alpha is selling the ST20 (same thing with a 24 hour subdial at 6) for US$105 shipped and you can probably get the ST19 for a bit less on ebay. Might be easier and cheaper to get a full movement swap...


----------



## miroman (Dec 12, 2011)

I can't find it, but I red somewhere the movements are NOT fully interchangeable. I can't say which parts are different. But it's interesting where You plan to find Venus 175 so You can use the parts 



> Chrono levers should be the same but smaller parts can be different. You can probably buy a full movement by the price of Venus parts that might or might not fit. Alpha is selling the ST20 (same thing with a 24 hour subdial at 6) for US$105 shipped and you can probably get the ST19 for a bit less on ebay. Might be easier and cheaper to get a full movement swap...


It's not so...easy. Many people think and believe that Seagull use for their own watches the best movements (grade 3A), while some of the OEM manufacturers receive only grade A, and even some parts 'from recycle bin' and assemble them with low or none QC. That's why the prices are different. So if You have a Seagull Chrono watch, I think it's a bad idea to swap it's movement with an Alpha. Of course, no one can be sure 100%...


----------



## Dick Browne (Dec 16, 2008)

LOL, not sure what happened to the font, sorry chaps  I need a chrono reset spring, looking at the Venus diagram, it looks like a good candidate for substitution, and it's only a tenner so I think I may just give it a go and see if it flies (rather than flies across the room )

Richard


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Oh, just the spring? A lever or a wheel might have been a different matter but a spring is more or less the same and that should be fine!


----------



## Dick Browne (Dec 16, 2008)

Quick update to this one - looking at the diagrams on the Cousins site, the 170 and 175 had a different shaped spring. The 150 looked the same, so I took a chance and ordered it. Today the postman delivered the package and the spring fits perfectly.

So, if anybody needs a chrono reset hammer spring for a ST-19, order one for a Venus 150 with confidence 

Cheers

Richard


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks for the update!! :yes:


----------

